# what is ISO???



## texasgirl (Apr 21, 2005)

TNT is tried and true?


----------



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

In Search Of


----------



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

Correct on TNT


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

texasgirl,

Check out the thread titled Chat Acronyms A-Z here

Most everything you run across used as an acronym when chatting is here.  If anyone sees one missing let me know and I'll add it.

EDITED TO SAY:  I see that you've already done that


----------

